# 1940's Fox?? from Rowlett's of Richmond



## wspeid (Feb 26, 2013)

I've never heard of a Fox.  Rowlett's is the name of the bicycle shop in Richmond that made the sale.

http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/3644214112.html


----------



## bike (Feb 26, 2013)

*A 'badge engineerd bike-*

doubful (very) that they MADE this, as in mfg a bike - but could have special ordered like the badge, seats pedals tires etc.


----------



## eazywind (Feb 26, 2013)

*Shelby made bike*

Its a pre war Shelby made bike.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bill, there was a guy in the roanoke area last spring that had a fox that was in better condition and as I remember it was priced at $400.
Rowletts was a bike shop in Richmond for years. Closed now. Google Rowletts and it will show the store.
I saw this bike this last fall when I went to look at a Columbia fire arrow he had listed. 
It too was in rough shape. But, not as bad as this FOX
He buys for his an antique shop and wont budge on prices. 

Here is the FireArrow ad and it looks like it is still active. I offered $100 and he would accept it.
http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/3611592597.html

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

